# ما هي: DX Systems



## Eng.Ahmad H (12 أغسطس 2009)

DX Systems

هو احد أهم أنظمة التكييف والاكثر انتشاراً في مجال التطبيقات العملية .
المقصود ب DX هو Direct Expansion حيث يكون المبخر في حالة 
اتصال مباشر مع الهواء المراد تبريده.
فيكون بذلك ملف تبريد الهواء هو نفسه مبخر وسيط التبريد.
 فكلمة Direct تشير إلى موقع المبخر بالنسبة إلى تيار الهواء المراد تبريده.
 وكلمة Expansion تشير إلى طريقة إدخال وسيط التبريد إالى ملف التبريد(المبخر).
حيث يمر وسيط التبريد وهو بالحالة السائلة إلى صمام التمدد 
(Expansion Valve) المتوضع قبل المبخر مباشرةً ،
 فيقوم الصمام بتخفيض ضغطه ودرجة حرارته
 إلى الدرجة التي يكون فيها أبرد من الهواء المار عبر ملف التبريد.
وكما هو معروف يتكون النظام من أربعة عناصر أساسية هي:
1- المكثف (Condenser) .
2- المبخر (Evaporator) .
3- الضاغط (Compressor) .
4- صمام التمدد (Expansion Valve) .
5- بالإضافة إلى أجهزة التحكم.​ فعند جمع كل هذه العناصر في صندوق واحد نحصل على
Packaged DX System وهو المعروفة ب Package Unit.
 أما إذا كانت تلك العناصر منفصلة وغير مجمعة عندئذ
نحصل على Split DX System وهو المعروف ب Split Unit .
ويتم فصل العناصر على الشكل التالي:
1- الوحدة الداخلية (indoor unit) وتضم المبخر وصمام التمدد 
وتكون متوضعة داخل البناء.
2- الوحدة الخارجية (outdoor unit) وتضم المكثف والضاغط
 وتكون خارج البناء على السطح مثلاً.
ويتم الربط بين الوحدتين عن طريق أنابيب نحاسية( copper pipes)  .

هذه فكرة بسيطة عن أنظمة DX أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة.
​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك
بداية مباركة ان شاء الله
اسمح لي اخي الكريم ان اضيف معلومة وهي انه في انظمة الـ dx طراز كمبيوتر (computer type ) اي اجهزة التكييف المستخدمة في تكييف صالات الكمبيوتر عادة ما يوضع الضاغط داخل الوحدة الداخلية بينما الجزء الخارجي عبارة عن ملف المكثف مع مراوحه فقط.
ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك في الملف المرفق في الرسم صفحة 4


----------



## Jud (13 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت يا جماعة تحكونا عن طريقة اختيار مقاسات البايبات بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية...
وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (13 أغسطس 2009)

ضروري جدا تحديد اقطار انابيب النحاس بدقة،لان ذلك يمكن ان يؤدي الى تقليل الاستطاعة التبريدية
للماكينة. فمثلا اذا كان قطر خط السحب للضاغط اقل من القطر الصحيح فسوف تزداد ضياعات
الضغط في الانبوب وبالتالي تقل الاستطاعة بمقدار 1% بالنسبة ل R-22 لكل واحد PSI .
اما كيف نحدد اقطار الانابيب ؟؟
علينا اولاً حساب الطول المكافئ للخط Equivalent Lenght ويساوي الطول الكلي
للانبوب زائد ضياعات الضغط. ثم حساب المسافة الشاقولية بين الوحدة الداخلية
والوحدة الخارجية vertical rise، واخيراً استطاعة الماكينة(Ton).
ومن جداول محددة، سوف اضعها، نختار اقطار الانابيب المناسبة.....


----------



## Jud (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وياريت تحطنا الجدول لو سمحت اخي الكريم.


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس
ولو ممكن تشرحلنا كيفية حساب المواسير الواصلة بين الوحدتين بالتفصيل؟


----------



## light man (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الاستفادة من الجدول المرفق (والخاص بـ r22 )


----------



## Jud (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا اخ ابو اسامة على الجدول بس هدا الجدول خاص بشركة محددة والا جدول عام؟
وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 أغسطس 2009)

Jud قال:


> شكرا يا اخ ابو اسامة على الجدول بس هدا الجدول خاص بشركة محددة والا جدول عام؟
> وجزاك الله كل خير.


 
انا اخذت هذا الجدول من شركة denco البريطانية
اعتقد ان افضل شيء هو الاعتماد على الكتالوجات الفنية الخاصة بالشركات الصانعة للاجهزة التي نقوم بتركيبها ولكن هذه الكتالوجات لا تتوفر دائما وعندها يمكن الاستعانة بمثل هذا الجدول.
والله تعالى اعلم


----------



## abukhatwa (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم علي مجهودكم الرائع و نتمني المزيد


----------



## Jud (15 أغسطس 2009)

طيب اذا عم تجي ماكينات السبليت بفتحات باقطار محددة ( فتحات وصل الانابيب مع الماكينة)،
ليش ما اختار الانابيب بنفس القطر واريح نفسي من الجداول والحساب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (15 أغسطس 2009)

غالباً اذا كان الطول الكلي للخطوط اقل من 75 قدم فاننا نختار اقطار الانابيب النحاسية مثل 
اقطار factory connections للماكينات. اما اذا زاد الطول عن ذلك فستزيد ضياعات
الضغط وبالتالي علينا الرجوع الجداول.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 أغسطس 2009)

jud قال:


> طيب اذا عم تجي ماكينات السبليت بفتحات باقطار محددة ( فتحات وصل الانابيب مع الماكينة)،
> ليش ما اختار الانابيب بنفس القطر واريح نفسي من الجداول والحساب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


 
اخي احيانا قد تضطر الى تركيب السبليت بمسافات بين الوحدة الداخلية الخارجية بعيدة (كبيرة) وعندها ستضطر الى الاستعانة بالجداول.


----------



## Jud (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم اخوتي على سعة صدركم وصبركم وعلى الاجابات الجميلة والرائعة.
فانا اعمل في السبليت وليس لدي مراجع عن هذا النظام ولدي الكثير من الاسئلة
واتمنى من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة بهذا الموضوع ان يساعدونا قدر المستطاع
وان شاء الله لهم الاجر والثواب.
اود ان اسأل هذه المرة عن filter dryer and site glass اين تركب ومتى نركبها؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 أغسطس 2009)

jud قال:


> شكرا لكم اخوتي على سعة صدركم وصبركم وعلى الاجابات الجميلة والرائعة.
> فانا اعمل في السبليت وليس لدي مراجع عن هذا النظام ولدي الكثير من الاسئلة
> واتمنى من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة بهذا الموضوع ان يساعدونا قدر المستطاع
> وان شاء الله لهم الاجر والثواب.
> اود ان اسأل هذه المرة عن filter dryer and site glass اين تركب ومتى نركبها؟


 
 زجاجة البيان sight glass  .
 وتركب على خط السائل بعد مجفف الرطوبة في دائرة التبريد .
من خلالها يمكن الاستدلال على وجود نقص في شحنة التبريد بظهور فقاعات خلال مرور السائل فيها . كثير من زجاجات البيان تتضمن دليل بالألوان لبيان وجود رطوبة . فالمادة الكيماوية تظهر باللون الأخضر في حالة خلو مركب التبريد من الرطوبة في حين يتغير اللون إلى الأصفر أو الأحمر الوردي في حالة وجود رطوبة . تستغرق عملية ظهور اللون بسبب الرطوبة خلال 8 ساعات تقريبا. 

 مجفف الرطوبة filter drier .
يركب على خط السائل قبل دخوله الى صمام التمدد 
 مصمم لاصطياد الأجزاء الصغيرة من الأوساخ التي قد تتسبب في انسداد صمام التمدد . كما تقوم حبيبات السيليكا الهلامية بامتصاص الرطوبة من مركب التبريد . ويركب قبل زجاجة البيان في دائرة التبريد .


----------



## Jud (16 أغسطس 2009)

يا سلام عليك يا باشمهندس على هل الاجابة الرائعة .
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jud (16 أغسطس 2009)

كم سلك كهربائي يوجد بين الثيرموستات و الوحدة الداخلية وما هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (16 أغسطس 2009)

> شكرا لكم اخوتي على سعة صدركم وصبركم وعلى الاجابات الجميلة والرائعة.
> فانا اعمل في السبليت وليس لدي مراجع عن هذا النظام ولدي الكثير من الاسئلة
> واتمنى من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة بهذا الموضوع ان يساعدونا قدر المستطاع
> وان شاء الله لهم الاجر والثواب.


 
اخي الكريم الملف المرفق يحتوي معلومات لابأس بها عن split unit 
وطريقة التركيب.


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## حمودي عموري (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات مهندس احمد ولدي بعض المعلومات ارجو ان تكون مفيدة بخصوص direct expansion -DX-coils . هذه الملفات تقوم بتبريد الهواء مباشرتا وليس مثل مثلجات الماء حيث تقوم بتثليج الماء اولا ثم يقوم بتبريد الهواء هذا الملف يتكون من انابيب نحاسية بعدة صفوف وهذه الانابيب لديها زعانف وهي ذات اهمية كبير فلتبريد الهواء يفضل عدد الزعانف بحدود 5 لكل سنتممتر اما اذا كانت للتثليج المواد الغذائية دون الصفر فتكون الزعانف واحد لكل سنتمتر وذالك لزيادة المسافات بين الزعانف حتى لاتغلق هذه المسافات بالانجماد او نتيجة تجمع الثلج وكذلك هذه الملفات تزود بمروحة واحدة او اكثر حسب حجم المبخر وتتراوح سرعة دفع او سحب الهواء على وجه الملف بين 1.5 الى 3 متر لكل ثانية وتستعمل صماما ت التمدد الثرموستاتي مع هذه الملفات 
ارجو انت تكون هذه المعلومات مفيدة وشكرا مرة اخرى مهندس احمد وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييين جدا على المعلومات


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (26 أغسطس 2009)

حمودي عموري قال:


> شكرا على هذة المعلومات مهندس احمد ولدي بعض المعلومات ارجو ان تكون مفيدة بخصوص direct expansion -dx-coils . هذه الملفات تقوم بتبريد الهواء مباشرتا وليس مثل مثلجات الماء حيث تقوم بتثليج الماء اولا ثم يقوم بتبريد الهواء هذا الملف يتكون من انابيب نحاسية بعدة صفوف وهذه الانابيب لديها زعانف وهي ذات اهمية كبير فلتبريد الهواء يفضل عدد الزعانف بحدود 5 لكل سنتممتر اما اذا كانت للتثليج المواد الغذائية دون الصفر فتكون الزعانف واحد لكل سنتمتر وذالك لزيادة المسافات بين الزعانف حتى لاتغلق هذه المسافات بالانجماد او نتيجة تجمع الثلج وكذلك هذه الملفات تزود بمروحة واحدة او اكثر حسب حجم المبخر وتتراوح سرعة دفع او سحب الهواء على وجه الملف بين 1.5 الى 3 متر لكل ثانية وتستعمل صماما ت التمدد الثرموستاتي مع هذه الملفات
> ارجو انت تكون هذه المعلومات مفيدة وشكرا مرة اخرى مهندس احمد وجزالك الله خيرا


 
بالتاكيد هذه المعلومات مفيدة ومهمة وشكرا على هذه الاضافة.


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*Piping Recommendations For Split system*


الملف المرفق يتضمن توصيات لاختيار اقطار الانابيب النحاسية بين الوحدة الداخلية والوحدة الخارجية لنظام السبليت (Split System).


----------



## ahmed wood (29 أغسطس 2010)

:77:


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير .وشكرا


----------



## salamat (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا للاخوة المهندسين اللذين ساهموا في وضع معلومات مفيدة ونسال الله لهم التوفيق ومزيد من العلم والنجاح


----------



## اسامة اشرى (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد مشكور يا هندسه على كل هذه المعلومات وهذة الملفات فعلا معلومات قيمه 
بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت طيب


----------



## abdelrahim (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزالكم الله خير


----------



## فهدالادهم (24 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذة الملفات الرائعه


----------



## salam1720 (24 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك كل الشكر على هذة الهدية وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## hany27 (20 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 مايو 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لجميع من ساهم


----------



## hikal007 (24 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا شباب


----------



## nabil farouk (4 مايو 2013)

Thanks for all data


----------



## mahmoud atallah (4 مايو 2013)

الأخوه الأعزاء أريد منكم شرح دائره الكنترول لوحدات dx مع رسم موضح لها وبشكر مجهودك الرائع هذا منكم


----------



## عمران احمد (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس على مسعود (9 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ويا ريت لو صور لوحدات dx package وكيفية صيانتها


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## bagan (17 نوفمبر 2014)

معلومات ممتازة بارك الله بكل من وضع اي معلومة


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 فبراير 2015)




----------



## ياسر النجار (11 فبراير 2015)

الاخوة السادة المهندسين الاعزاء 
كيف يتم أختيار خزان فاصل الهواء وخزان التمدد وما هى حسباتهم 
وجزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## محمد بحريه (24 فبراير 2015)

سلمت يمينك


----------

